

Dropbox 2048 - leahculver
https://dropbox2048.site44.com/

======
jackhammons
Nice job, I actually prefer this colour scheme to the original.

------
Xlythe
Logging in to Dropbox kicked me out of my game, losing my progress. Is it
possible to open the confirmation in a separate window or tab?

